# Darn! Trying to find Ahmed's concrete overlay using pebbles and epoxy on patio



## Fixer-upper (Sep 20, 2009)

*Please Assist*



BillieJeanR said:


> WOW! Where can I find the pebblestone-epoxy overylay for concrete that was used on Yard Crasher's Island Waterfall epsisode ( dycr-303) last night? I stayed up half the night try to Google it. I am just about addicted to Ahmed's unique ideas. I live in northern California- that might be a problem getting it shipped if I do find it.:help:


I'm with BillieJean, I can't find this stuff anywhere! The maker of the product was Life Paint Company but they don't sell the product themselves. Their website points out a retail dealer around me but they don't sell it either. Everyone wants to install it themselves, I want to install it myself, it'd be much cheaper I'm sure.


----------



## Amy & Don (Oct 16, 2009)

*Beachy peeeble overlay*

So has anyone found where to find this product, how to install it, etc?? I have watched this episode (DYCR-303) several times, I love the peeble overlay and can't find it anywhere - please help!!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

*HERE's* one.

And *ANOTHER*.


----------



## stoner (Nov 20, 2009)

*epoxy pebbles overlay*

Try Mckinnon Materials in Tampa Fl. Mckinnonmaterials.com for both pebbles and epoxy, or the local material supplier (gravel, compost, sand) sometimes carry limited colors of pebbles, normally bulk just make sure is completely dry before using it.
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's another one to look into. I called them and they sent me a DVD giving information about the product and also giving complete instructions on installation.

www.daichcoatings.com

They're located in Canada (Ontario, I believe) and I think their product works well in zones with freeze/thaw cycles.


----------



## vineeze (Dec 29, 2009)

BillieJeanR said:


> WOW! Where can I find the pebblestone-epoxy overylay for concrete that was used on Yard Crasher's Island Waterfall epsisode ( dycr-303) last night? I stayed up half the night try to Google it. I am just about addicted to Ahmed's unique ideas. I live in northern California- that might be a problem getting it shipped if I do find it.:help:


California Stone Flooring here to help!! I've been wanting to see that show with the Epoxy Pebblestone Flooring. I didn't know the name of the show till now. Thank you,thank you very much. River rock Pebbles Stone People call it what they want. I always say its the rocks from the bottom of a fish tank. This is not an easy thing to do. Be sure to wear old clothes and shoes. ALWAYS take your shoes off when you are going to walk where your not laying down stone!! You will leave foot prints that will not come off for a long time. Always keep your mix station in the shade. This is what people forget to tell you when your calling for support. Call me and I can answer all you questions. Call a Do-it-your-self Center they carry these epoxies as well as the stone you will need. They will order it from there vendor. I do work all over Southern California one of my jobs was on Flip That House. I will talk to my Brother about the locations up North he knows where they are at. He runs Pave-On-Stone which is the company my Father started in 1983. I bought California Stone Flooring back in May of 2006. If you Google Pave-On-Stone you can find our website. Or Absolute Best Concrete Coatings they are now our partners. You can see a color chart as well as pictures of our work. Pebblestone is the best product you can put down! You can go over anything accept Blacktop. We always say "DON'T REMOVE,IMPROVE!!


----------



## riverrocklady (Apr 11, 2010)

*epoxy river rock-be careful, it is not as easy as it looks*

As far as a do-it-yourself I do not recommend it - maybe if it is a really really small area - but not in a hot climate- and only if you are young and strong. We have been installing epoxy flooring for over 30 years and have seen just about everything. I wouldn't encourage anyone to do it themselves. The whole surface must be troweled by hand and the end result must be level - or it will be very rough on the feet. We use a concrete mixer to thoroughly mix the 50 lb. clean -dry bags of river rock together and then add the 2 part epoxy. It takes 24 to dry - and it is a totaly porous surface. it is a great type of application for anywhere in the country, that has lots of rain.


----------



## MaryT8M (Apr 12, 2010)

*can this*

I have a small 4' X 8' area I'd like to do this in......however it's just dirt now, not concrete. What prep would I need to do to put this epoxy and river rock over dirt. I was thinking of doing a packed sand base. Would that work?


----------



## riverrocklady (Apr 11, 2010)

*darn-trying-find-ahmeds-concrete-overlay-using-pebbles-*

mary- this rock surface must be installed over concrete
there is a division of Mckinnon materials in california-check them out
ood luck
http://www.mckinnonmaterials.com


----------



## SierraStone (Apr 22, 2010)

*Ive got your answer*

I am going to be a new distributor for this product and I have been doing some research about it. Thats how I came across your post. Anyway, I know I'm coming in on the tail end of this topic but if your interested SierraStone.CA would be the web site to check out. They are Canadian based but have some dealers in the States, like Im about to be. So depending on where you live you may be able to get it from one of them. And its unfortuneatly Not a DIY company, But very affordable. Hope this helps.


----------

